# She's Figured It Out...



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I may have created a monster here. :croc: I've always made it a practice to reward/treat Tori immediately after any grooming session, no matter how short. Well, she's no dummy! Every day, whenever we're anywhere near her grooming table, she'll sit beneath it and whine. When I ask her what she wants, she'll put her paws up to be placed on the table. As soon as I put her on it, she "assumes the position" and waits patiently until I at least pick up the comb/brush and run it over her. As soon as I say, "Ok, we're done", up she pops and can't wait for me to put her back on the floor where she excitedly runs to the fridge and waits for her baby carrot! :hungry:

All I can say is, at least she doesn't have any aversions to being groomed! ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leslie, LOL, Tori sounds like such a hoot! Kubrick loves getting treats but he isn't THAT excited about getting his jerky to actually whine to be brushed!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leslie, that's hilarious. You got to get precious video clip of her "grooming-done-I want-my -treat" antic. :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'd love to see that too. How cute!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow, Leslie! I'm amazed that Tori likes baby carrots that much! Healthy girl!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

What a wonderful story, and what a wonderful trainer you are Leslie. I on the other hand, seem to have trained Cash that if he pulls away from me while brushing (on the floor) he gets a treat to come back... so we have a lot of pulling and treating going on. I think he has me figured out.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

oh that is too funny!! LOL I have the opposite problems, I pull out treats from the fridge (jerky) and she runs away because she knows she is going to get brushed! LOL Opposite!

K.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I may have created a monster here. :croc: I've always made it a practice to reward/treat Tori immediately after any grooming session, no matter how short. Well, she's no dummy! Every day, whenever we're anywhere near her grooming table, she'll sit beneath it and whine. When I ask her what she wants, she'll put her paws up to be placed on the table. As soon as I put her on it, she "assumes the position" and waits patiently until I at least pick up the comb/brush and run it over her. As soon as I say, "Ok, we're done", up she pops and can't wait for me to put her back on the floor where she excitedly runs to the fridge and waits for her baby carrot! :hungry:
> 
> All I can say is, at least she doesn't have any aversions to being groomed! ound:


ound: Silly Tori-girl!

Thanks for the heads up Leslie. I treat Saydee after grooming too. She hasn't yet "asked" to be groomed, but she certainly nose-nudges the little treat container in the grooming caddy as soon as we're done!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's great Leslie!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think that's cute Leslie! It's a healthy snack too!:hungry: That Tori-she's a smarty pants!:kiss:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan [(JAShavanese)Tori's breeder, for those who don't know] says Tori's mom, Bandit, is "ruled by her stomach". I'm beginning to think perhaps Tori has inherited that quality from her mommy.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OMG Leslie, that is so cute. I just love Tori!!
Carole


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

That's great Leslie! 
When Toby sees his brush and comb come out he's not always enthusiastic, but will usually come when called. He's learned to stay on his side, but he doesn't lay down on his own yet. When I set the comb aside and say "okay done!" he does run over (adding in a few spin turns for good measure) to the counter where his treats are and wait. 

I've gotta try working in some carrots as treats. That's gotta be cheaper and healthier than all the jerky (which I'd of course still use).


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

ound: What a smart cookie!! lol It is easy for them to get us into a routine of treating. They are just way too smart for our own good. :biggrin1:

Kara, that is hysterical!!! Poor Guccigirl!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

How SMART!
Question, though. Don't the carrots come out quite undigested the other end as with Moxie? Startling....


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What a hoot Leslie, she wants to look pretty and watch her figure at the same time.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

That is great Leslie, I wish my guys thought the same way. They always get a treat after brushing but they still don't ask to be brushed. 

Maybe we can have Tori talk with them about it.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

What an adorable story. I would love to see a video of that too! I would rather have them beg to be groomed than the opposite! Good job!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That little girl will do ANYTHING for her carrots! You want to send her to teach Isabelle. I had to buy her love today after her grooming by taking her to the bank!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> That little girl will do ANYTHING for her carrots! You want to send her to teach Isabelle. I had to buy her love today after her grooming by taking her to the bank!


LMBO !!! ound: That's our little Isabella!!! ound:


----------

